# What do you think? Interest in Motorhome for sale- Ebay



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Friends are selling their van, didn't sell on first listing then got this guy what do you all think. ----

Thanks for the prompt response..I fully understand the condition of what i am buying. I'm ready to buy it now for my personal use but am not local and due to the nature of my work, phone calls making and visiting of website are restricted but i squeezed out time to check this advert and send you an email regarding it.Note that you will not be responsible for shipping and handling. My shipping company will come to your location for the pick up. Kindly provide me your name and full address so i can forward it to the shipping company to calculate the cost of pick up for me. And concerning the payment, i will prefer PayPal because i don't have access to my bank account online as i don't have internet banking but i can pay from my PayPal account because i have my bank account attached to it. I will also need you to give me your PayPal email address so i can make the payments immediately and if you don't have an account with PayPal yet, it is very easy to set up, go to _(Paypal URL removed by Mods. Thought possibly a malicious clone.) _and get it set up, after you have set it up i will only need the e-mail address you use for registration with PayPal so as to deposit the fund. So get back to me with the following
details:

Your Full Name:
The Pick Up Address including Zip Code:
Your PayPal email address for the payment.

Thanks and in anticipation of your response.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
I think suspicious, giving paypal email is not a problem as they can invoice him direct and do it that way but the rest is not good. When would he pick it up and no contact with him.

mmmmmmmm not happy really. 

Mandy


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Shipping Company ???????

I smell Lagos


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you really need to ask? I mean seriously? With all due respect anyone gives this sort of thing a second look need their head seeing to! :roll:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Seen it before, it is a scam. Don't touch it with a barge pole.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I detect :sign4: :sign4: :sign4: :sign4: :sign4: :sign4: :sign4: :sign4: v :sign4: :sign4: :sign4: :sign4: :sign4: :sign4: :sign4:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

One of the biggest scams on ebay/autotrader etc. Just tell your friend to ignore any contact, or be prepared to lose a lot of money.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Shipping company key fraud words forget it. 8) don't give any bank details what ever you do.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Exactly :roll:


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

We can confirm it is a scam 

They want the email address so they can send a spoof email from paypal saying you got funds and they will be released when you enter the tracking number 

They also pay you over the odds so you pay the shipping company , 

I assume with smaller items you could actually lose the goods as well as the cash , 

Cant see it working for a motorhome apart from paying a shipping company that dosent exist


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Scam*

Only read 1st two lines, if you think suspicious it is suspicious.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

We had the same when we sold a car...total scam. Just ignore it and give out no information


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Addie said:


> Do you really need to ask? I mean seriously? With all due respect anyone gives this sort of thing a second look need their head seeing to! :roll:


My view entirely; if it doesn't look right to you, why bother asking for anyone elses opinion?
How many more threads headed: Is this a scam? Of course it is!!!
Gerry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The scammers do not need many mugs to earn a lot of money.

dave p


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Decided not to write what I was thinking to save the moderator the effort of deleting it  Enough to say, delete, delete, delete and don't even wonder if perhaps it could be kosher. 

Mrs D


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow!! sorry this seems to have upset so many, we are apparently very ignorant on such matters. :roll: 

I just asked on behalf of a friend who I had told I thought it was a scam but just wanted clarification from those who I thought would be helpful not hurtful. 

Thanks anyway I will know in future just to ask elsewhere. 

Thanks for the helpful replies from those with a little more patience.   

Mandy

As it seems many have had this at least others may gain from it should they receive on the same.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

mandyandandy said:


> Wow!! sorry this seems to have upset so many, we are apparently very ignorant on such matters. :roll:
> 
> I just asked on behalf of a friend who I had told I thought it was a scam but just wanted clarification from those who I thought would be helpful not hurtful.
> 
> ...


Mandy I know what you mean, I seldom ask a question because those that can't simply give a helpful response spoil it for me as well.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

I didn't mean to sound harsh, just surprised that with all the publicity about being careful about scams that anyone could consider these sort of emails genuine. But when you hear on the News about people sending £Ks off for the flimsiest scam, you realise that the scammers only need one lucky hit to make their fortune. Always safest to stick to the old adage of 'if it looks too good to be true it usually is' in fact, where email is concerned, swap 'usually' for 'always' :lol: Better safe than sorry.

Mrs D


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Whilst it does seem to jump out to me as a "SCAM". I think a couple of the replies here were unnecessary. I joined MHF with a thirst for Motorhome knowledge, after a recommendation from the OP (Mandy) who saw that I was fed up of "condescending replies" on another well known forum (I also received some great info from the OP herself). I appreciate that many of you may think "I couldn't care less if you had joined or not", but that attitude doesn't make for a good Forum.

I wonder if she would recommend MHF to the next "noobie with a thirst for Motorhome knowledge".


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

mandyandandy said:


> Wow!! sorry this seems to have upset so many, we are apparently very ignorant on such matters. :roll:
> 
> I just asked on behalf of a friend who I had told I thought it was a scam but just wanted clarification from those who I thought would be helpful not hurtful.
> 
> ...


I think that's a bit unfair mandy/andy.
Within 10 minutes of asking question, you had half a dozen replies saying "scam". OK one was a bit OTT but the fact remains you got your answer quickly and could relay that to your friend before they got any further into this transaction.

Don't feel too badly about needing to ask. My mother in law phoned me about 2 months ago to tell me the good news that she was getting a tax rebate of about £260 or so. I said that was great but I didn't recall helping her with a tax return, as I normally would. She of course said the news came on a email from HMRC. It took me ages to convince her that this was a scam, and I am not sure she believes me today.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

This falls into the 

"If it looks too good to be true it probably is" 
bracket.

I keep getting emails telling me I have won a lottery I have not even entered !!! I must be the luckiest person for miles, someone I dont know is buying tickets for me to win a fortune      !!


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

I followed one of these through a few years ago - even got the scammer to send me a cheque - which he did....! Got the Police round to the house and suggested I get the scammer round to collect the car - and they nab him. Easy? You'd think so...

Police/Fraud dept - took the cheque- and then did nothing at all with it.... 

Pathetic.

:evil:


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

They don't seem to want to know, some one is trying to steal from you and they do nothing, until the fraudsters are successful- then it is too late, it is a joke. 
Crime stoppers will listen but that is about all, they like to get the trading standards involved if possible then some thing might eventually get done but it won't help the poor person who's only crime was innocence.
I am disappointed that we don't have a sticky warning that includes some typical fraud attempts and web scams on this forum, as many would be Motorhomers start here with their search.

This should also be a part of modern education -sadly there would seem to be a need for it, billions of hard earned bucks oozing from every internet pore, and no-one seems to think it is a serious crime!


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Shipping Company ???????
> 
> I smell Lagos


what is it with them over there? :evil: you only have to see a tv report and they're all a spitting image of Idi Amin oozing corruptness (if that's a word :lol: )

I can recall seeing a Dragons Den outtake from Africa and the guy wanting the investment had even built in a bribery valuation into his potential expenses and didn't see anything wrong in it.

waste of bullets all of them :bazooka:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear Mandyandandy 
Please, please do not be upset with some of the comments made, you really promoted a valuable discussion from which we can all benefit. 
I feel certain that none of the replies were aimed at you to make you feel sad and regret writing to MHF. 
What I personally feel is anger towards those who try to con others out of their goods or money. 
Personally I am very glad you posed your question, we are not all hard bitten cynics who are out looking for scams. 
I tend to walk wide eyed into life, optimistic and looking for the best in people. I have read the details you posted again and although it has an uncomfortable 'feel', it does not scream 'scam' to me, just 'be careful'. 
Thank you for raising your point. 
Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have to say that I felt that Addie's reply did seem to me to be rather blunt and also a couple of others were not in the communual spirit that normally reigns on here.
It is not always so black and white to some people and we must not forget that.

having said this I must also agree that IF IT LOOKS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE, THEN IT IS.most of us have had all those emails.

cabby


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

cabby said:


> I have to say that I felt that Addie's reply did seem to me to be rather blunt and also a couple of others were not in the communual spirit


I agree it was blunt - but I make no apologies for that. If you sell a vehicle privately you need to be resilient to these type of scams which are participially rife in motor home sales in my own experience.

You need to keep your wits about you!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

The important thing to remember is that everyone has different experiences. 

A few years ago I sold some old mobile phones on ebay. One asked if I could send it to Nigeria. At this stage there had been very little publicity about the Nigerian spammers. They then asked if I could enclose a letter for their lover in Nigeria, they said they lived in America and they were missing their lover so much they wanted to have a phone sent so they could speak.

The next email came from Ebay to say that funds had been recieved but due to the current fraud level on Ebay the funds would not be released until I had sent a proof of postage. At this point I phoned paypal fraud and they confirmed it was scam and I was relieved I had checked. With my professional experience I knew that a company the size of Ebay would never write to confirm there was a high level of fraud on their site.

Paypal were very professional, they did not speak down to me or speak to me as though I was some sort of idiot but were grateful I had checked with them.

I then got a series of emails from the seller threatening me, all of which I ignored until they lost steam. I then worked out how I could block bids on ebay from outside of the UK which attracted more emails from people in Swedon of all places.

Thanks Mandyand Andy for posting this. Now a few years later when we all think we are super dooper experienced in these things it is easy to try to go it alone, based on our own experience. Your thread will remind us all thats its best to be vigilent, to check things with our friends and not feel embarrased to ask.

Well done

stew


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Just to add my tuppence worth, I sell/buy on ebay and get a lot of "PEOPLE" messaging me asking for the post-code/address "to work out cost of collection", my reply is always "you win it, send me the money (paypal or otherwise), then I'll give you all the details that you wish, until then, Nada. arh.


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

NOBODY click on the hyperlink! I suggest Mods remove the post or destroy the link


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

dandywarhol said:


> NOBODY click on the hyperlink! I suggest Mods remove the post or destroy the link


which hyperlink?


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

The paypal one in the OP.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

dandywarhol said:


> NOBODY click on the hyperlink!


Why not? Other than it's the US site - but you can hop from it over to the UK one.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I am very dense l didn't think the initial replies were unpleasant. I had a chuckle at some and agreed with them all. I guess that's why everyone who knows me says l live in my own little world and pop out every so often to join everyone else then go back to my own little world again


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

One poster implied that the OP needed his/her "head seeing to". I can understand why some people might take that comment personally!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Ahh ok sorry so used to folks saying things like that to me l over look it. Oh well back to my own world.. it is warm and sunny there and none of lifes problems on it.


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

peribro said:


> dandywarhol said:
> 
> 
> > NOBODY click on the hyperlink!
> ...


Can you be certain the hyperlink isn't "cloned" to lead you and all your information to the scammers? I'm not taking that chance - like I requested - MODERATORS, PLEASE TAKE THE HYPERLINK OUT OF THE ORIGINAL POST!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

artona said:


> dandywarhol said:
> 
> 
> > NOBODY click on the hyperlink! I suggest Mods remove the post or destroy the link
> ...


Mod Note. Link to PayPal removed from the OP, just in case it is a malicious clone as suspected by Dandy.

Thanks to Dandy. OP content not affected by the removal.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

artona said:


> The important thing to remember is that everyone has different experiences.
> 
> Your thread will remind us all thats its best to be vigilent, to check things with our friends and not feel embarrased to ask.
> 
> ...


Sometimes, just sometimes, what we think is a scam, isn't. My daughter received an email from a travel company saying her name had come out of a draw of people who used their site and she had won a holiday. She laughed, especially as the email had a 'special' telephone number to phone to claim her prize. Instead she phoned their main brochure number to tell them about it. Surprise, surprise, after a little while to trace the department and originator of the email, it was genuine and she and her husband had a super cruise around Norway. 
It was of course easy for her to check as the company was well known, but she so nearly didn't bother. She did ask how many people took up the offer of the free holiday and was told, 'not many'!
lala


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > dandywarhol said:
> ...


Thanks Mod.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

hi 
I caught the last bit of a feature on tv last night and they included this link

[email protected]

and basically asked that anyone who receives suspicious emails etc could pass the details on to them and they would investigate them

seems like a good idea

i think both ebay and pay pal have fraud investigation departments

theres some nasty people out there !!!

all the very best 
cath


----------

